# Un albero e *un'albero



## BlueWolf

*Tipica domanda:
*
Perché _un_ si scrive con apostrofo davanti alle parole femminili e senza davanti alle parole maschili?

*Risposta di prassi:

*Perché davanti ai nomi femminili è la versione contratta dell'articolo _una_, mentre al maschile l'articolo _un_ esiste.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Non è che trovi questa risposta molto esauriente tuttavia. Se infatti analizzamo il differente utilizzo degli articoli determinativi maschili _il_ e _lo_, si scopre che:
_*Lo**:*_ si utilizza davanti a parole che iniziano per vocale (contratto in l'), s impura, gn, (e in italiano corretto), ps, pn.
*Il:* davanti a tutte le altre.

Se analiziamo poi gli articoli indeterminativi, scopriamo che _un_ è la versione indeterminativa di _il_, mentre _uno_ quella di _lo_. Però inspiegabilmente davanti alle parole che iniziano per vocali si dovrebbe usare _un_. 
Mi sembra piuttosto che _un_ dovrebbe essere in quel caso la contrazione di _uno_, esattamente come al femminile.

* Il* cane --> *Un* cane
* Lo* spazio --> *Uno* spazio
* L'*albero --> **Un'*albero

Visto che _lo_ diventa _uno_, mi sembrerebbe molto più logico così, no?


----------



## riccio

No, perché _uno_ si può troncare, mentre _lo_ si deve per forza elidere.
Mi dirai: ma allora perché non si tronca anche _una_? In effetti anche i femminili sono soggetti a troncamento.
Bisogna allora ammettere che gli articoli indeterminativi sono effettivamente tre (un, uno, una).


----------



## BlueWolf

riccio said:


> No, perché _uno_ si può troncare, mentre _lo_ si deve per forza elidere.
> Mi dirai: ma allora perché non si tronca anche _una_? In effetti anche i femminili sono soggetti a troncamento.
> Bisogna allora ammettere che gli articoli indeterminativi sono effettivamente tre (un, uno, una).



Questo discorso però mi sembra completamente illogico. I tre articoli indeterminativi corrispondono uno ad uno a quelli determinativi (_il --> un, lo --> uno, la --> una_), però uno ha avuto la genialata di decidere che quell'_un_ si deve usare anche davanti ai nomi in vocale, il che è un controsenso, perché così come davanti ad essi si usa _lo_ contratto, si dovrebbe usare allo stesso modo _uno_ contratto in _un'_.


----------



## riccio

Guarda, la lingua non è una scienza esatta. Non c'è nessuna necessaria corrispondenza tra articoli determinativi e indeterminativi, tanto più che hanno etimologia completamente diversa.
L'unica spiegazione logica _sarebbe_ forse proprio quella che ho tentato di darti, con due articoli, ma vale - o almeno credo, casi analoghi non mi vengono in mente - solo per il maschile. 
Con due articoli non vedo perché _uno_ si dovrebbe elidere: la regola generale vuole che una parola troncata davanti a consonante si possa troncare (ma _non _elidere) anche davanti a vocale.
Esempio: quale > qual *b*uon vento > qual *è*.


----------



## BlueWolf

riccio said:


> Guarda, la lingua non è una scienza esatta. Non c'è nessuna necessaria corrispondenza tra articoli determinativi e indeterminativi, tanto più che hanno etimologia completamente diversa.
> L'unica spiegazione logica _sarebbe_ forse proprio quella che ho tentato di darti, con due articoli, ma vale - o almeno credo, casi analoghi non mi vengono in mente - solo per il maschile.
> Con due articoli non vedo perché _uno_ si dovrebbe elidere: la regola generale vuole che una parola troncata davanti a consonante si possa troncare (ma _non _elidere) anche davanti a vocale.
> Esempio: quale > qual *b*uon vento > qual *è*.



Allora, partiamo dal presupposto che le lingue prima si parlano, poi si scrivono, ok? Ora nella lingua parlata riscontriamo:

/*il* 'kane/ --> /*un* 'kane/
/*lo* 'spattsjo/ --> /*uno* spattsjo/
/*la *'kasa/ --> /*una* 'kasa/
/'*l*albero --> /*un*'albero/
/*l*a'mika/ --> /*un*a'mica/

Le parte evidenziate in grassetto sono gli articoli a livello fonetico. Abbiamo in questo modo 4 articoli determinativi (il, lo, la, l+parola) e 4 indeterminativi (un, uno, una, un+parola) e con una precisione del 100% si trasformano così:

*il* diventa *un*
*lo* diventa *uno*
*la* diventa *una*
*l*+parola diventa *un*+parola

Questa è la parte parlata, che come dici tu non è ragionata, ma che comunque è completamente regolare. Ora subentra la parte scritta, ragionata e codificata, dove si decide che:

*l*+parola si scriverà *l'*+parola per entrambi i generi, poiché sono le elisioni di *lo* e *la*. *Un* davanti parole con consonanti si scrive *un* ed è l'esatto reciproco di *il*. Davanti a parole che iniziano per vocale, se sono femminili si scriverà *un' *perché nasce dall'elisione di *una*, mentre, non si capisce bene perché, sebbene tutto suggerisca che *un*+parola maschile nasca dall'elisione di *uno *_esattamente_ come *una*, si decide che, no, quel *un* va scritto senza, perché *un* esiste già. E allora? Che diavolo vuol dire?


----------



## Akire72

Credo che ci stia sfuggendo una voluta distinzione grafica tra il maschile e il femminile davanti a parole che iniziano per vocale. Per esempio la parola amore che non ha una terminazione tale da poter distinguere a colpo d'occhio se è maschile o femminile. Se ci siamo incartati con gli articoli determinativi (l'amore--> non chiaro) ci si asalva con quelli indeterminativi (un amore--> maschile).


----------



## Heliand

Jakobson diceva (ma io lo riporto con parole mie): la miglior regola generale è una regola quasi generale, ovvero una regola che in un qualsiasi momento possa trovare eccezioni senza tuttavia perdere il suo valore di universalità...
In ogni caso io penso questo: riguardo al problema grafico un/un' non mi pronuncio..e comunque troncamento ed elisione sono due cose diverse...
Di solito però sono i sostantivi a determinare il genere M/F da utilizzare quando si deve introdurre l'articolo, no? Allora perchè scervellarsi su un/un'? Quando sai che un' va con i femminili inizianti per vocale sei a posto no?

LEGGETE QUI, TRATTO DA: http://www.insegnareitaliano.it/doc...m di ortografia_2004.PDF#search="troncamento"
"Un suggerimento pratico per riuscire a distinguere quando si deve indicare elisione e quando troncamento consiste nel prendere la parola che precede e, mantenendo la concordanza maschile/ femminile, provare a metterla davanti a nuova parola che inizia con consonante, se può stare così troncata significa che si trattava di troncamento, altrimenti si tratta di elisione.
Es.​​*un’*amica o *un *amica?, consideriamo l’articolo "un" se lo mettiamo davanti a parola che inizia con consonante, mantenendo la concordanza del genere femminile, otteniamo: *un *sedia, chiaramente così scritto non va bene, dobbiamo scrivere *una *sedia, perciò l’articolo in partenza era *una *e non *un *e quindi dobbiamo scrivere *un’*amica, ossia attuare l’elisione".​


----------



## BlueWolf

Heliand said:


> Jakobson diceva (ma io lo riporto con parole mie): la miglior regola generale è una regola quasi generale, ovvero una regola che in un qualsiasi momento possa trovare eccezioni senza tuttavia perdere il suo valore di universalità...
> In ogni caso io penso questo: riguardo al problema grafico un/un' non mi pronuncio..e comunque troncamento ed elisione sono due cose diverse...
> Di solito però sono i sostantivi a determinare il genere M/F da utilizzare quando si deve introdurre l'articolo, no? Allora perchè scervellarsi su un/un'? Quando sai che un' va con i femminili inizianti per vocale sei a posto no?



Siccome la distinzione un/un' è uno degli errori ortografici più comuni, che tra l'altro a mio parere rallenta inutilmente la scrittura, perché ogni tanto devo rileggere per accertarmi del genere del sostantivo davanti a cui ho usato la parola _un_, e che non trovo giustificata da nessuna motivazione pratica, visto che non aiuta la comprensione del testo, non serve a distinguere due parole dal significato diverso (come tutte le altre distinzioni a livello solo scritto e non parlato, come _a/ha_) e non è motivato da ragioni logiche (come ho già argomentato nei miei post precedenti), la ritengo un'inutile complicazione (e ho dovuto spendere un secondo per decidere se si scriveva _un'inutile_ o _un inutile_ ).


----------



## Akire72

Ce ne sono tante altre di inutili complicazioni nell'italiano, mi sembra che questa sia la minore. Peggio è quando si omettono le h... anche quelle se vogliamo non hanno granché motivo d'esistere tranne che per distinguere graficamente il verbo dalla congiunzione/preposizione/sostantivo...


----------



## BlueWolf

Akire72 said:


> Ce ne sono tante altre di inutili complicazioni nell'italiano, mi sembra che questa sia la minore. Peggio è quando si omettono le h... anche quelle se vogliamo non hanno granché motivo d'esistere tranne che per distinguere graficamente il verbo dalla congiunzione/preposizione/sostantivo...



Chiamala nessuna ragione di esistere. 
Comunque almeno quello distingue qualcosa. Un/un' è assolutamente inutile.


----------



## Akire72

Tu dici? un sicuramente solo maschile un' è sicuramente solo femminile... chiamalo assolutamente inutile...

un amore -->bello/bella-->BELLO
un'amore --> bello/a-->??

Non guardare che noi lo sappiamo che amore è maschile, mettiti nei panni di uno straniero che deve abbinarci un aggettivo!! Inoltre potrebbe essere l'apostrofo in più, di solito le lingue si evolvono togliendo, non aggiungendo!!

Ho incontrato un amica oggi
Ho incontrato un amico oggi

... comunque mi viene la pelle d'oca senz'apostrofo, sarò retrograda!!!


----------



## BlueWolf

Akire72 said:


> Tu dici? un sicuramente solo maschile un' è sicuramente solo femminile... chiamalo assolutamente inutile...
> 
> un amore -->bello/bella-->BELLO
> un'amore --> bello/a-->??
> 
> Non guardare che noi lo sappiamo che amore è maschile, mettiti nei panni di uno straniero che deve abbinarci un aggettivo!! Inoltre potrebbe essere l'apostrofo in più, di solito le lingue si evolvono togliendo, non aggiungendo!!
> 
> Ho incontrato un amica oggi
> Ho incontrato un amico oggi
> 
> ... comunque mi viene la pelle d'oca senz'apostrofo, sarò retrograda!!!



Infatti quello che dicevo io è che secondo me entrambi andrebbero scritti con l'apostrofo.
Guardando dal punto di vista di uno straniero, io direi che se non conosce la parola _amore_ non è che gli sarà di tanto aiuto sapere che è maschile.  Inoltre quando scrive gli sarebbe molto più facile non pensare al genere del nome (proprio come noi) e tra l'altro potrebbe approfittare dell'altrimenti perfetta corrispondenza _il/un _e _lo/uno_. È poi discutibile che questo possa motivare questa scelta, visto che poi con l' siamo ancora lì.

P.S. Sul fatto che le lingue tolgono e non aggiungono, non è proprio così. Altrimenti non avremmo un'h davanti a certe voci del verbo avere.


----------



## Necsus

Posso contribuire dicendo che l'apostrofo segnala l'avvenuta elisione, cioè la perdita della vocale atona alla fine di una parola davanti alla vocale iniziale di un'altra, perciò naturalmente abbiamo "l'altro"; nel caso di "uno", come negli indefiniti che ne sono composti, c'è invece l'obbligo di effettuare l'apocope (o troncamento) vocalica. 
Esiste anche la regola scolastica che dice (immancabili eccezioni a parte) che l'elisione (che vuole sempre l'apostrofo) si distingue dall'apocope vocalica (per cui non è previsto l'apostrofo) in quanto questa seconda si verifica anche davanti a consonante ("qual è" e non "qual'è", dicendosi anche "qual buon vento"; "un cane"). 
Di questa regola esiste poi anche un'interpretazione secondo la quale davanti a vocale si dovrebbe parlare solamente di elisione, e l'apostrofo dovrebbe essere utilizzato solo per dividere la seconda parola dalla prima quando questa non abbia esistenza indipendente (quindi "l'uomo", ma "un uomo").


----------



## Akire72

Risponod a Bluewolf. Non mi sembra che l'h davanti a certe forme del verbo avere sia un'evoluzione, o mi sbaglio? Dico che scientificamente quando le lingue si evolvono lo fanno non verso la complicazione ma verso la sempificazione, per cui sarebbe assurdo che si aggiungesse un apostrofo dove oggi non c'è. Sarebbe più logico toglierlo dove c'è, così si taglia la testa al toro: gli articoli indeterminativi sarebbero sempre UN, UNO, UNA e non un, uno, e una (che talvolta diventano un'). Tu dici che non serve a niente sapere il genere di una parola che non si conosce? Non sono d'accordo, il genere in alcune lingue (come la nostra) è fondamentale!


----------



## Heliand

Concordo con Akire72!! Da filologa e grande sostenitrice della grammatica generativa, per quanto ancora con poca esperienza, non posso che restare un pò basita di fronte ad alcune considerazioni sulla lingua. Complicazioni di una lingua... forse manca la coscienza di cosa è il linguaggio (indipendente dall'italiano), non solo del suo funzionamento.
Niente è a caso in una lingua, o inutile.


----------



## Akire72

Concordo con la nostra filologa (quanto mi sono piaciuti gli esami di filologia e glottologia!!) ovviamente ed aggiungo che ciò che è inutile o che viene ad un certo punto percepito dai parlanti come un inutile sforzo viene pian piano eliminato automaticamente. Questo processo lo stiamo vivendo con il congiuntivo che pian piano stiamo usando sempre meno a favore del più semplice (e sempre più usato anche per sostituire i pomposi passati)* imperfetto *


----------



## BlueWolf

Akire72 said:


> Dico che scientificamente quando le lingue si evolvono lo fanno non verso la complicazione ma verso la sempificazione, per cui sarebbe assurdo che si aggiungesse un apostrofo dove oggi non c'è. Sarebbe più logico toglierlo dove c'è, così si taglia la testa al toro: gli articoli indeterminativi sarebbero sempre UN, UNO, UNA e non un, uno, e una (che talvolta diventano un').


1º Non sarebbe affatto più logico, perché un' deriva effettivamente da una. È un senza apostrofo il problema.
2º Credo che tu faccia un po' di confusione quando parli della semplificazione. Una cosa è semplice se non ci sono irregolarità. Un apostrofo è un segno come un altro (o come lo spazio tra le parole che lo sostituirebbe), non ha nulla di difficile di per sé. Il difficile nasce dal fatto che ora si scrive (con le parole femminili) ora no (con quelle maschili).



> Tu dici che non serve a niente sapere il genere di una parola che non si conosce? Non sono d'accordo, il genere in alcune lingue (come la nostra) è fondamentale!


Io dico che non puoi giustificare questa inutile complicazione con quello. Con l' non c'è differenzazione, quel un/un' non è che sia quindi di un grande aiuto. Inoltre bisogna tenere a mente che nulla in una lingua nasce per comodità degli stranieri.



			
				Heliand said:
			
		

> Da filologa e grande sostenitrice della grammatica generativa, per quanto ancora con poca esperienza, non posso che restare un pò basita di fronte ad alcune considerazioni sulla lingua. Complicazioni di una lingua... forse manca la coscienza di cosa è il linguaggio (indipendente dall'italiano), non solo del suo funzionamento.
> Niente è a caso in una lingua, o inutile.


Cara Heliand, credo che ti sfugga il fatto che qui stiamo parlando di lingua scritta. La lingua scritta contiene spesso e volentieri inutili complicazioni (non serve arrivare alla lingua inglese per averne degli esempi), che anche se non sono a caso, _sono_ inutili.


----------



## Akire72

Be' che ti devo dire allora prova a scrivere con una grammatica tutta tua. Quando l'hai stesa per benino e magari pubblicata facci sapere, almeno la leggiamo!! Purtroppo a volte le lingue hanno regole che si devono solo accettare e imparare, non necessariamente capire. La lingua e uno solo dei tanti aspetti di una cultura millenaria. Non dirlo a me, ho imparato con grande sforzo il giapponese e l'ungherese, con due grammatiche da far accapponare la pelle, altro che un con o senza apostrofo!!!


----------



## Heliand

Sono senza parole. Il linguaggio non comprende solo la lingua orale, ma anche quella scritta. Ti do lo stesso suggerimento di Akire e la sostengo in tutto e per tutto. Io invece mi sono dilettata con l'albanese, il serbo e il croato, nonchè le lingue germaniche antiche. Per cui capisco cosa vuol dire Akire, e capisco che il problema posto dal nostro simpatico amico non sussiste perchè manca un approccio linguistico sano.
Non si può discutere su una lingua quando si vuole capovolgere la sua essenza e le sue regole naturali. Le lingue hanno regole innate, che i parlanti applicano a livello inconscio. E' giusto prenderne coscienza e discuterne, ma nel modo giusto.


----------



## BlueWolf

Heliand said:


> Sono senza parole. Il linguaggio non comprende solo la lingua orale, ma anche quella scritta.


_*Lingua: *sistema fonetico, lessicale e grammaticale che costituisce il mezzo di comunicazione verbale all'interno di una comunità per lo più etnica. (da sapere.it)
_La _lingua_ è un sistema orale, l'altra si chiama _scrittura_. L'una si sviluppa senza l'aiuto dell'altra, come la storia (e preistoria) ci dimostra. La scrittura è solo una rappresentazione grafica di una lingua, nulla di più nulla di meno.



> Per cui capisco cosa vuol dire Akire, e capisco che il problema posto dal nostro simpatico amico non sussiste perchè manca un approccio linguistico sano.


Mi sembra che il tuo "approccio linguistico sano" sia quello di dire che tutto in un sistema di scrittura è per forza ok così com'è per ragioni puramente storiche... Se ti sei dilettata anche con l'inglese, forse ti renderai conto del perché non sono d'accordo. Il fine della scrittura è quello di rappresentare nel modo migliore una lingua.



> Non si può discutere su una lingua quando si vuole capovolgere la sua essenza e le sue regole naturali. Le lingue hanno regole innate, che i parlanti applicano a livello inconscio. E' giusto prenderne coscienza e discuterne, ma nel modo giusto.


Ancora, quella è la lingua, non la scrittura. Non c'è nulla di intuitivo in una persona che ha imparato l'italiano nello scrivere _un_ davanti ad _amico_ ed _un'_ davanti ad _amica_, perché nella lingua orale non sussiste la differenza. Le lingue non hanno regole innate intoccabili ma evolvono continuamente, però, a differenza che della lingua parlata, la scrittura cambia quando c'è volontà e presa d'atto di quello che si sta facendo.


----------



## Heliand

io non oso pronunciarmi con chi si impunta su questioni futili. 
leggiti un libretto di linguistica generale di qualsiasi approccio, generativo, strutturalista e poi parla.
Hai un pò di confusione sulla lingua orale, la lingua scritta e il linguaggio..
_*Da Wikipedia: *_
_*"Il linguaggio è un sistema di *__*simboli*__* finiti arbitrari combinati in accordo alle *__*regole*__* della *__*grammatica*__* per poter *__*comunicare*__*. I vari linguaggi usano *__*suoni*__*, combinazioni degli stessi e altri simboli per rappresentare *__*oggetti*__*, *__*concetti*__*, *__*emozioni*__*, *__*idee*__* e *__*pensieri*__*".*_

In ogni caso sono parole sprecate in questo caso. Stai anando contro a anni di studi di linguistica, stravolgendo concetti a tuo puro uso e consumo. Ben venga per te.


----------



## Akire72

Mi sembra che ci siano incongruenze più macroscopiche nella nostra lingua, Bluewolf, che un apostrofo. Comunque non siamo noi che decidiamo se ci deve ancora stare o meno quell'apostrofo. Inoltre non parlarmi della trascrizione della lingua inlgese portandomela come esempio di limpidezza (o ho capito male io???) perché se c'è una lingua incongua e illogicamente disuguale tra quella pralate quella scrita è proprio l'inglese!!!



> Il fine della scrittura è quello di rappresentare nel modo migliore una lingua.


 
Sinceramente tutto si può dire dell'inglese, tranne questo!!!


----------



## BlueWolf

Akire72 said:


> Mi sembra che ci siano incongruenze più macroscopiche nella nostra lingua, Bluewolf, che un apostrofo. Comunque non siamo noi che decidiamo se ci deve ancora stare o meno quell'apostrofo. Inoltre non parlarmi della trascrizione della lingua inlgese portandomela come esempio di limpidezza (o ho capito male io???) perché se c'è una lingua incongua e illogicamente disuguale tra quella pralate quella scrita è proprio l'inglese!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sinceramente tutto si può dire dell'inglese, tranne questo!!!



No, forse mi sono espresso male, stavo dicendo che l'inglese è un chiaro esempio di come a mia opinione motivi puramente storici non sono sufficienti per decidere lo "spelling" di una parola, come dimostra l'assurdità dell'inglese.  Però sono curioso a quali incongruenze ti riferisci. Magari me n'è sfuggita qualcuna. 



			
				Heliand said:
			
		

> io non oso pronunciarmi con chi si impunta su questioni futili.
> leggiti un libretto di linguistica generale di qualsiasi approccio, generativo, strutturalista e poi parla.
> Hai un pò di confusione sulla lingua orale, la lingua scritta e il linguaggio..
> _*Da Wikipedia: *_
> _*"Il linguaggio è un sistema di *__*simboli*__* finiti arbitrari combinati in accordo alle *__*regole*__* della *__*grammatica*__* per poter *__*comunicare*__*. I vari linguaggi usano *__*suoni*__*, combinazioni degli stessi e altri simboli per rappresentare *__*oggetti*__*, *__*concetti*__*, *__*emozioni*__*, *__*idee*__* e *__*pensieri*__*".*_
> 
> In ogni caso sono parole sprecate in questo caso. Stai anando contro a anni di studi di linguistica, stravolgendo concetti a tuo puro uso e consumo. Ben venga per te.


Allora, prima di tutto abbassa un po' i toni per favore. Ti faccio solo notare che hai commesso in totale 4 errori di ortografia in questo post, quindi magari non sono io quello che ha bisogno di una ripassatina.
Prima di tutto, scusa se sono un po' brutale, ma qualunque *irla può andare su wikipedia e scrivere quello che vuole, wikipedia non è proprio una fonte così attendibile in quanto a definizioni. Anche perché c'è differenza tra lingua e linguaggio, ma suppongo che chi ha scritto quell'articolo ha usato la seconda traducendo grossolanamente il termine inglese _language_. Comunque come dice quell'articolo, una lingua utilizza una combinazioni di simboli, ovvero i suoni, per comunicare. Ovvero è orale. Te ne sei accorta?
Se ti chiedi visto che ci siamo cos'è invece un linguaggio, esso è una forma di comunicazione, che se usa suoni si chiama lingua, se usa grafemi si chiama scrittura, se usa immagini si chiama arte, eccetera. Ripeto, non sono io quello che ha "un pò _(scritto con l'accento , e poi sono io che stravolgo la lingua) _di confusione sulla lingua orale, la lingua scritta e il linguaggio".
Scusa tanto infine se uno si può permettere di portare nuovi opinioni, invece che adorare quelle del passato come se fossero perfette. Se poi questo si chiama "andare contro ad anni di studi di linguistica, stravolgendo concetti a proprio uso e consumo", be', la trovo un'interessante definizione.


----------



## Akire72

Mi sembra che tu voglia per forza ragione Bluewolf, quindi te la concedo, e qui chiudo. Ammesso e non concesso che tu l'abbia non sta a noi riscrivere le regole ortografiche. 

Pò... Buon argomento: perché si deve scrivere con l'apostrofo e non si può semplicemente scrivere con l'accento, anzi meglio di tutti sarebbe scriverlo senza alcun segno grafico, tanto che differenza fa???


----------



## Heliand

Sai che la gente lavora anche oltre a stare appresso a te, tesoro? e che dai nervi che fai venire è già tanto se ho messo in piedi 2 parole?
Abbassa tu i toni, e chiudo qua perchè non ne vale la pena.
E sai che linguistica e ortografia sono due cose un filino differenti? Per cui ben vengano i miei errori, dovuti alla fretta. 
E un'altra cosuccia: gli studi del passato non li sto adorando, ma sono stati l'inizio di un percorso. Ho trovato già mille contestazioni a quelle tesi, io stessa ne ho proposte nella mia carriera accademica, e continuo ancora oggi. Un conto è contestare in modo intelligente, un altro è imporre.
Tieniti le tue argomentazioni e la tua concezione di linguaggio. Da come ti poni darti retta è davvero una cosa assurda per cui smetto finalmente. Tanti saluti


----------



## ElaineG

Amici, ricordiamo:



> I Forum promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al rispetto, all'aiuto e _alla cordialità._


 
Grazie,

Elaine
Moderatrice


----------

